# Odour



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. Louie is 14 months. He’s regularly groomed an I bath him in between when needed. I’ve noticed an unpleasant doggy smell about him recently. Do you think it could be being bathed to often.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Our dog Rocket is the same age. Generally he doesn't smell unless he's been in the river. My groomer told me not to bath him if I can avoid it as it strips the oil out of their coat and makes it harder to manage. She recommended just water to wash off mud etc. Having said that we often have to shampoo off swan poo, fox poo etc that a bit of water wouldn't handle. Could it be anal glands causing the smell? Or have you changed his food recently?


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks. Usually Louie doesn’t smell. It was like ‘wet dog’ smell he’s all clean now so maybe he rolled in something on a walk. I use the shampoo my groomer recommended but only shower him occasionally.


----------

